

Craigslist Google Maps Mashup - tiki12revolt
http://mullinslab2.ucsf.edu/craigstats/
As it says on the website, perl, google maps, and craigslist
======
pg
The rent per room heatmap is amazing.

------
nickb
Very nice!

Speaking of heatmaps, anyone know some references/code samples on how to
generate them?

~~~
tiki12revolt
that was what I was wondering myself. I found that site especially interesting
because of them.

------
uuilly
Similar to what we're doing:

<http://www.uuorld.com/>

------
asdf333
very cool.

